# Dress Code at Cancun Royals Restaurants?



## rwpeterson (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there a dress code at any of the restaurants at the Royal resorts in Cancun?  (i.e., does my husband need to pack a suit coat for dinner?)

TIA,
Wendy


----------



## tonyg (Oct 19, 2008)

I think they have given up- but it once was long pants and a collared shirt.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 19, 2008)

Only at El Conquistador in the Royal Mayan - that's a collared shirt and tie, and maybe even jacket, restaurant.  

At all of the others, shorts and t-shirts and sandals are fine.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 19, 2008)

There's another place to eat ?


----------



## maja651 (Oct 19, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Only at El Conquistador in the Royal Mayan - that's a collared shirt and tie, and maybe even jacket, restaurant.
> 
> At all of the others, shorts and t-shirts and sandals are fine.



While I agree with you in regards to what people SHOULD wear at El Conquistador, I have seen people in there wearing shorts (both men and women) and I have even seen a lady in there wearing a hoochie mama real short skirt with tube top thing as shirt.  It was SOOOOO inappropriate for that restaurant, but they were not turned away.  Most guys were wearing resort casual (khakis, nice collared shirt) and most women were wearing a dress or skirt, or a nice outfit.

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Presumably referring to El Conquistador:


tonyg said:


> There's another place to eat ?



Sometimes I think the same thing about McDonald's 

After years of looking longingly in El Conquistador's windows, I can't wait till we can go to a restaurant for grown-ups. :whoopie:


----------



## quezsmith (Oct 21, 2008)

WE just got back from 10 days at the Royal Mayan and didn't have any problems with dress code.  My hubbie wore dress shorts and a collared knit shirt and was fine!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 14, 2011)

We are going March 5.  Can hubby wear khakis and polo?  Really can't imagine need for tie, let alone sport coat


----------



## pjrose (Feb 14, 2011)

Goodness yes, khakis and polos are fine everywhere, as are nice shorts and t-shirt. 

The only restaurant where I'd definitely say Khakis and either a collared shirt or nice polo would be El Conquistador at the Royal Mayan. 

Check royalresorts.com for more info on El Conquistador if you're considering a special dinner out (or in, since you'll be at the resort  ).


----------



## JanT (Feb 14, 2011)

A tie while on vacation???  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: Are they SERIOUS?  In Cancun yet?  It gets funnier by the minute.



pjrose said:


> Only at El Conquistador in the Royal Mayan - that's a collared shirt and tie, and maybe even jacket, restaurant.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Whew, thanks.  I just couldn't imagine the need for anything more than that


----------



## pjrose (Feb 15, 2011)

JanT said:


> A tie while on vacation???  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: Are they SERIOUS?  In Cancun yet?  It gets funnier by the minute.



DH certainly never packs a tie or jacket, but we've seen it.  Haven't you noticed people arriving with numerous suitcases and going out each evening quite dressed up?  

I guess people go there for different reasons - for me, relaxation is the goal. Bathing suits and shorts, maybe a comfy long casual skirt at night, the key words are casual and comfortable.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 15, 2011)

I know OP asked about Cancun, just just a friendly FYI - There's also now a dress code at Los Murales @ Royal Hacienda.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 15, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> I know OP asked about Cancun, just just a friendly FYI - There's also now a dress code at Los Murales @ Royal Hacienda.



What is it?


----------



## sdbrier (Feb 15, 2011)

*Los Murales*

We ate there last night and the sign reads casual-elegant. My wife and I are still trying to decide on that one. I wore what I consider nice belted dress shorts, knit not cotton and a nice collared Cubavera, Tommy Bahama style shirt that I got in Kauai last year. No questions. No strange looks. Wife got a rose after dinner since it was Valentines Day. Still yummy!


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Boy is my face red.    I wore decent shorts and a nice shirt to both El Conquistador and Los Murales back in October.   No one seemed to mind too much.  Would certainly not do a tee shirt.   The only pair of slacks packed was a pair of jeans.  

I promise to do better next time.   

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Feb 15, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> . . .  Wife got a rose after dinner since it was Valentines Day. Still yummy!



The rose is still yummy?????


----------



## sdbrier (Feb 16, 2011)

pjrose said:


> The rose is still yummy?????



My yes, dipped in chocolate they're quite yummy 
Well , I did mean the food.


----------

